# Aussie Arrivals



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi All,

Posting for my good friend Sue that is a member but unfortunately suffering from a bad internet connection and also having trouble logging in.

So she has asked me to post a couple of Pictures of her arrivals over the past two weeks.

So firstly, you may remember Sue that joined roughly the same time as I did. She has a lovely little mare Flame who was in foal Feb last year ( think her thread at the time was "flame") Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be that year and when tested for the second time it was confirmed she was not pregnant.

Sue has since added to her collection of Minis ( like most of us do/have)

Last year she purchased a lovely mare "Goldie" . Goldie was purchased off a friend that had been using her as a broodmare.

November last year Goldie was bred to her stallion "Astro" for a 2015 October Foal.

As Goldie moved towards the end of her pregnancy, she was moved into the smaller paddock closer to the house, so she could be watched through he kitchen window.

We chatted on facebook, messenger and over text messages daily ( well I mostly annoyed her for an update lol)

Well one afternoon whilst checking Goldie, Sue noticed Flame was sporting the beginning of an udder. I got a Picture and text straight away with the info and sure enough she was bagging up.

Goldie looked "ready" to rock and roll about two weeks before she actually did but Flame decided she was going to foal first, and she did






Flame produced a gorgeous tiny filly who they have named "Chantilly"

And Goldie foaled a gorgeous Silver Buckskin filly who they have named "Gypsy"

Both mothers and Foals doing well


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome, so cute


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 13, 2015)

AWWWW, they look wonderful.

AND look at all that beautiful GRASS!


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2015)

Just BEAUTIFUL~~~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Thankyou ladies, Both mothers and Sue are over the moon


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 13, 2015)

Aw wow they are super. Congrats!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 13, 2015)

This will be you next year


----------



## atotton (Oct 13, 2015)

Congrats! Very cute.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 14, 2015)

Ryan Johnson said:


> This will be you next year


Eeeeeeee!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 14, 2015)

Love that blaze!


----------



## Kim P (Nov 22, 2015)

So pretty!


----------

